# FreeBSD 7.1 on Virtual Box 2.2.0



## sbattu (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello All,

I successfully installed FreeBSD 7.1 on Virtual Box 2.2.0 in Fedora Core 10 machine.
Regarding the installation everything went smooth, but I had some problem with FreeBSD accessing the network.
This is what solved my problem.
In the Network tab for  your virtual machine FreeBSD in my case, select the following:

- Select Enable Network Adapter
- Adapter Type PCNet-PCI II (Am79C970A)
- Attached to NAT
And in Guest Setting in same tab, 
- Generate Guest MAC Address:
- Select Cable connected

Now boot your guest OS (FreeBSD), once you login do the following:

Add the following line to /etc/rc.conf file at the end

- ifconfig_le0="DHCP"

This solved my issue, I was able to access network from my FreeBSD in virtual box now.

Good luck.


----------



## dinoex@ (Nov 16, 2009)

For better performace I recommend to add this to /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.hz="100"
```


----------

